# Splash photography



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I have had a bit of a play with water today. I did not take that many shots TBH which is quite rare when trying to capture this type of photo.

I set the camera to F5 1/125 and put the flash on. I am not 100% happy with the shots (a bit rushed TBH) but it has got me hooked into trying for more.

I might look into sound or motion triggers to help me get a better one next time (links below).

Anyhow, a couple from earlier.

Maxtor.




























http://www.hiviz.com/kits/sk2-du.htm

http://www.ohgizmo.com/2008/11/17/universal-photo-timer-turns-you-into-the-flash/


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Pretty good still matie. I like the 3rd one best


----------



## Bazza155 (Aug 30, 2007)

I feel your background is too close.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bazza155 said:


> I feel your background is too close.


TBH mate it was. I am going to see if I can get a bit more time at the weekend to better them. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

This is something I've never, ever tried myself! They look good though, might have to give it a shot soon.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Crackin piccys .


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

try bouncing the flash off coloured paper, too.... 

Bret


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> try bouncing the flash off coloured paper, too....
> 
> Bret


Thanks Bret, I will give it a go. I might try putting the flashpack on the hot shoe next time as well.

Maxtor.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I found the writing on the glass distracting. Possibly a shallower glass or container might give more of a 'splash' too? :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> I found the writing on the glass distracting. Possibly a shallower glass or container might give more of a 'splash' too? :thumb:


Good call mate, I will put it on my list :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

A slightly lighter background might do you some favours, as well as a larger glass/container - something wider anyway. That way you'll get more of the 'splash' to look at.

I'm still learning too, but had a play with the 450D and got this a few weeks ago. still looking to do something else with drops and splashes though.










Re: the whole trigger thing, I've just been lucky i guess, it takes a bit of practising to get it spot on, I'm not there yet!

Sorry to ramble on!


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

using a steadily dripping tap with a flash bounced off blue paper gave me this back in December:









1/160 F16 ISO125.

Bret


----------

